# Surfy or Skate????



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Skate boards are usually softer and have a more centered riding style with quick snap style pop. Loose in the tips. Arbor Draft, Rome Gang Plank, Burton Name Dropper, Lib Skate Banana. 

Saying surfy is usually relegated to more directional and more pow centric boards. Typically a fair amount of taper with looser feeling tails and softer nosed. K2 Party Platter, Burton Fish, Lib Mayhem.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

What is it when you have skatey bindings, Now Drive, on a surfy board, Yes 420?


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

freshy said:


> What is it when you have skatey bindings, Now Drive, on a surfy board, Yes 420?


I have that exact set up. Some times with no hi backs. It gets skurfy sometimes.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

freshy said:


> What is it when you have skatey bindings, Now Drive, on a surfy board, Yes 420?


----------



## jonsnow1993 (Oct 11, 2016)

ridinbend said:


>


This is f*(kin awesome


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

ridinbend said:


>


I did this in the early '90s but wasn't famous enough for anyone but a few friends to know.:crying:
There was a new waterski hydrofoil called the "Air Chair" which seems to be what all these Laird Hamilton & co foils are based on. I saw it on "Tomorrows World" (a British science programme) one evening and by 6pm the next day was down the beach with the first prototype made out of fibreglass and fitted to the bottom of a waveski. It worked, even in 2ft slop, took it around the competition circuit for a year and it's still around on loan somewhere. I called it the "Wave Wing".

Kev


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

DaveMcI said:


> I have that exact set up. Some times with no hi backs. It gets skurfy sometimes.


Me too, but I tried the no high backs in the early 90's and have no intention to ever try that again.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

freshy said:


> Me too, but I tried the no high backs in the early 90's and have no intention to ever try that again.


It's been 20 years. I'd suggest considering it with the now's. Used the drives with no highbacks in pow, I love it to death. Anywhere else, forget it.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

The only time I go no hiback is in fresh snow not on weekends. Chopped pow with no hi back can get sketchy


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> freshy said:
> 
> 
> > Me too, but I tried the no high backs in the early 90's and have no intention to ever try that again.
> ...


I might think about considering it. Would hate to waste a powder day. Still have a memory of when my friends came to visit ride with me on the millennium new years. They showed up with no highbacks on their boards?. Aube they never rode since 1993? We had an epic blue bird powder day on new years day and most people were still in bed hung over. I ripped down carving up the perfect icing sugar like snow and stopped at the bottom of a bowl to wait... And wait... And wait... Finally could see my friends struggling like crazy to ride without highbacks. The no friends in powder days mantra went off in my head and I left those guys to struggle while I got back into the whiteroom. 

I know that the Now's are different that they are meant to have removable highbacks. But still, I think I'd need a lot of powder days to potentially waste even a few hours of one taking backs off and putting them back


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's all in the boots. Highbackless is all about the boots.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> It's all in the boots. Highbackless is all about the boots.


Naaa.... it's about the powder 0


----------

